# VICTOR VILLE BUG OFF!



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I call out marky mark. Let's see how much of a bigg dawg you are :biggrin: 
Starts today ends they day OF the victor ville show.
Anyone else with a BUG is welcomed as well. ( don't be scared ) 

lest see what you got marky mark!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 2 2009, 04:59 PM~15251151
> *I call out marky mark. Let's see how much of a bigg dawg you are :biggrin:
> 
> Anyone else with a BUG is welcomed as well. ( don't be scared )
> ...


HEY I WANT IN FOOLS!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 2 2009, 03:02 PM~15251175
> *HEY  I WANT IN  FOOLS!
> *


bring it!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 2 2009, 02:02 PM~15251175
> *HEY  I WANT IN  FOOLS!
> *


 :0 u dont want non this west coast shit mini these guys will tear u apart fucker :biggrin: j/k bro dont take it serious mini


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Guess Ill jump in this as well. I been dyin to finish this fukker anyways.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Anything to finish up a few extra builds before the show Here is what i got!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats gonna be sick Rich!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 2 2009, 03:56 PM~15251642
> *Thats gonna be sick Rich!!
> *


thanks bro it will be a simple build nothing too crazy i have to repaint it i no longer have this color  but it will be close


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*IM IN.....................ILL POST MY ENTRY UP LATER.....GOTTA DIGG IT OUT........WHATS THE RULES? WHEN DOES IT START AND WHEN DOES IT END?*


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Where's tj? i'm sure he would build!! 

I don't have a bug to build but someday!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 2 2009, 04:07 PM~15251757
> *IM IN.....................ILL POST MY ENTRY UP LATER.....GOTTA DIGG IT OUT........WHATS THE RULES? WHEN DOES IT START AND WHEN DOES IT END?
> *


Just to finish it.
Starts now
Ends by Victorville show :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 2 2009, 04:14 PM~15251812
> *Just to finish it.
> Starts now
> Ends by Victorville show :biggrin:
> *


co-signed :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 2 2009, 04:18 PM~15251860
> *co-signed  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: it started yesterday, marky mark is late :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 2 2009, 04:31 PM~15251982
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  it started yesterday, marky mark is late  :biggrin:
> *


Oh que la chingada then that means im a day behind!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LMAO


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hahahahaha!!! 

I'll get pix up after work.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*WELL CHRIS.....MY ENTRY IS IN BRO....NOW WHERES YOURS!?*
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm at work little bro, it'll be posted soon


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 2 2009, 04:50 PM~15252639
> *I'm at work little bro, it'll be posted soon
> *


:thumbsup: ok bro...i was going to do my herbie but i need to get this done......


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

HERE'S MY OFFER TO THE THROW DOWN ! 


















THEN I DID A FEW QUICK MOCK UPS AND 1 REALLY QUICK KNIFE WORK ! 

YOU GUYS WANT THIS ?


















OR THIS?


















































I THINK I MIGHT BE ABLE TO HANDLE A FEW WESTSIDER!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

looking good mini!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Both styles look sick. Flip a coin :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I DID THIS 1 A FEW YRS BACK ! ITS BEEN AT KUSTOMBUILDERS HOUSE SINCE 06 ! 










IT WAS A CURB SIDE NO ENGINE, TRUNK DETAIL , OR CHASSIE DETAIL , JUST THE GUTS AND THE ROOF RACK AND WHEELS ! BUT THIS IS GOING TO BE AS DONE UP AS I CAN GET WITH IN THE TIME ALLOWED !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 2 2009, 05:52 PM~15252647
> *HERE'S  MY  OFFER  TO  THE  THROW  DOWN !
> 
> 
> ...


If you ask me, I say go with the gangster whites. But what do I know. I'm not a gangster. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Www mini


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 2 2009, 04:47 PM~15252611
> *WELL CHRIS.....MY ENTRY IS IN BRO....NOW WHERES YOURS!?
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



going to start work on the interior!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

call me crazy but this doesn't look like a bug its a vw but not a bug or can any kind of vw will do just my 2 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 2 2009, 06:57 PM~15253235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


always have something to say huh :biggrin: 

If you have a vw & want to jump in, then yes any vw is welcome.

I'm pretty sure your scared & I understand


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+Oct 2 2009, 06:57 PM~15253235-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 2 2009, 06:02 PM~15253284
> *always have something to say huh  :biggrin:
> 
> If you have a vw & want to jump in, then yes any vw is welcome.
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 thats better i got one that i started along time ago if i find al the parts to it then im in and im not scared tremmlin yes but not scared :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 2 2009, 07:21 PM~15253455
> *:0  :0  :0 thats better i got one that i started along time ago if i find al the parts to it then  im in and im not scared tremmlin yes but not scared :biggrin:
> *


are you cold o que? :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 2 2009, 06:29 PM~15253525
> *are you cold o que?  :biggrin:
> *


simon i am its quit chilli out here in buckingham ghetto :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WELL I GOT THESE BUT I THINK I'LL BE DOING THE VERT.










P.S. THEY DIDN'T HAVE ANY MORE TECATES :tears: :tears:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 2 2009, 09:42 PM~15254630
> *simon i am its quit chilli out here in buckingham ghetto  :biggrin:
> *


IT'S TO COLD TO GET YOUR VW OR YOUR STILL SCARED? FOTOS POR FAVOR :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 2 2009, 09:49 PM~15254688
> *WELL I GOT THESE BUT I THINK I'LL BE DOING THE VERT.
> 
> 
> ...


orale so get to work on your car cabron!!!!!!!!!! i like your avitar LOL
I dont always drink beer but when i do i prefer dos X stay thirsty my friends LOL


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 2 2009, 08:50 PM~15254703
> *IT'S TO COLD TO GET YOUR VW OR YOUR STILL SCARED? FOTOS POR FAVOR  :biggrin:
> *


chale homes i ain't scared let me dig for it i'll take a foto of it ill send it to mark so he can post it for me esta bien homes


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 2 2009, 10:01 PM~15254786
> *chale homes i ain't scared let me dig for it i'll take a foto of it ill send it to mark so he can post it for me esta bien homes
> *


FIRME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala+Oct 2 2009, 10:00 PM~15254774-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SIMON


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

HERE'S MINES


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 2 2009, 09:10 PM~15254860
> *HERE'S MINES
> 
> 
> ...


orale!!!!!!!! looks berry guud chris


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 2 2009, 10:10 PM~15254860
> *HERE'S MINES
> 
> 
> ...


Never been a big fan of that body style bug Primo but im sure you will make it look pimp..... i have to keep it 66 and older. i have seen a few super bettle style bugs that look okay pritty decent hit me up primo if you need some pics.....i have like 5 years of hot vw, vw trend and volks world mags


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

I'd like to give this a try, TOO.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 2 2009, 10:00 PM~15254774
> *orale so get to work on your car cabron!!!!!!!!!! i like your avitar LOL
> I dont always drink beer but when i do i prefer dos X stay thirsty my friends LOL
> *


Thats cause his ass drank all the TECATES the store had yesterday, all they have left are XX.... :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 2 2009, 10:45 PM~15255181
> *Thats cause his ass drank all the TECATES the store had yesterday, all they have left are XX.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 2 2009, 10:45 PM~15255181
> *Thats cause his ass drank all the TECATES the store had yesterday, all they have left are XX.... :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW :tears: :tears: 
FUCKERS BETTER STOCK UP!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Oct 2 2009, 10:44 PM~15255174
> *I'd like to give this a try, TOO.
> *


YOUR IN!!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 2 2009, 03:55 PM~15251629
> *Anything to finish up a few extra builds before the show Here is what i got!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...




WHERE DID YOU GET THAT?????? :0 I have been wanting one of those things for soooooo long its not even funny :biggrin: Entrys look good everybody. Cant wait to see some more progress


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Oct 3 2009, 09:37 AM~15257066
> *WHERE DID YOU GET THAT?????? :0  I have been wanting one of those things for soooooo long its not even funny :biggrin:  Entrys look good everybody. Cant wait to see some more progress
> *


I have had this model for years bro. I think you can find them on ebay. I have a real 1:1 as well :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Oct 3 2009, 09:37 AM~15257066
> *WHERE DID YOU GET THAT?????? :0  I have been wanting one of those things for soooooo long its not even funny :biggrin:  Entrys look good everybody. Cant wait to see some more progress
> *


Pegasus has them the truck, van, & bug. BUT, their $40 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK HERE'S A LITTLE UPDATE FOR ME ! PROBLEY ALL I CAN GET TO TILL NEXT WEEK ! HOPE YOU GUYS AREN'T GETTING COLD FEET ! 


























HINGED THE OTHER DOOR THEN MADE A ROOF RACK ! I JUST DIG THE WAY THEY LOOK WITH CARRIAGE RACK ! HERES SOME PICS OF THE RACK IT SELF ! 


























THE RACK IT SELF IS MADE WITH 20 PEICES TOTAL ! BUT WORTH IT ! HEADING TO WORK I'LL CHECK IN LATERS BROTHER AND I HOPE TO SEE MORE PEOPLE WITH PROGRESS !


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 3 2009, 10:38 AM~15257391
> *OK  HERE'S  A  LITTLE  UPDATE  FOR  ME  !  PROBLEY  ALL  I  CAN  GET  TO  TILL  NEXT  WEEK !  HOPE  YOU  GUYS  AREN'T  GETTING  COLD  FEET !
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good mini No cold feet brother!!!!!!! makes me want to get home and work on my ride even more!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

This Cali son!! No cold feet here :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala+Oct 3 2009, 09:55 AM~15257157-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OOOOH awsome. Next trip up there i am getting myself one. Mine will be slammed on some steelies with a kustom v dub engine :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 3 2009, 10:38 AM~15257391
> *OK  HERE'S  A  LITTLE  UPDATE  FOR  ME  !  PROBLEY  ALL  I  CAN  GET  TO  TILL  NEXT  WEEK !  HOPE  YOU  GUYS  AREN'T  GETTING  COLD  FEET !
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work on the bug. Love that rack. Looks alot like the german v dub hot rods lol. Cant do to much shit in germany without the safety people knocking your ass atleast at the time we left germany. Dont exactly know how it is now or if it has changed at all


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 3 2009, 11:09 AM~15257582
> *This Cali son!! No cold feet here  :biggrin:
> *


Hey I wanna play too but I still can't post my pics


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mad indian_@Oct 3 2009, 02:53 PM~15258726
> *Hey I wanna play too but I still can't post my pics
> *


why not bro????


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mad indian_@Oct 3 2009, 02:53 PM~15258726
> *Hey I wanna play too but I still can't post my pics
> *


text the pix to me! I'll post them for you.


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 3 2009, 03:02 PM~15258772
> *text the pix to me! I'll post them for you.
> *


 I will as soon as I get my model I wonder a new or old bug? Humm


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mad indian_@Oct 3 2009, 04:17 PM~15259137
> *I will as soon as I get my model I wonder a new or old bug? Humm
> *


old


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

* im posting this entry for FRANK BIGDOGG323........*


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 3 2009, 04:41 PM~15259235
> *old
> *


It will be done cool


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mad indian_@Oct 3 2009, 04:55 PM~15259292
> *It will be done cool
> *


What's the prize? Do we have to give up our rides? Do we have to payout cash? Lol


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 3 2009, 03:54 PM~15259287
> * im posting this entry for FRANK BIGDOGG323........
> 
> 
> ...


tks mark like i said if i find the rest of the parts to this im in ok :biggrin: im hoping i will


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mad indian_@Oct 3 2009, 03:58 PM~15259300
> *What's the prize? Do we have to give up our rides? Do we have to payout cash? Lol
> *


JUST A FUN,FRIENDLY BUILD OFF! :0


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mad indian_@Oct 3 2009, 04:58 PM~15259300
> *What's the prize? Do we have to give up our rides? Do we have to payout cash? Lol
> *


Ill play you for cars :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 3 2009, 05:32 PM~15259456
> *Ill play you for cars  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What kind of cars do you want? What kind of cars do you have? Humm


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mad indian_@Oct 3 2009, 05:41 PM~15259484
> *What kind of cars do you want? What kind of cars do you have? Humm
> *


if i beat you. you have to build me a 1970 impala if i lose you can have my build or ill build you what ever you want??????? what do you say???? we will let the people on layitlow vote???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 3 2009, 05:44 PM~15259506
> *if i beat you. you have to build me a 1970 impala if i lose you can have my build or ill build you what ever you want??????? what do you say???? we will let the people on layitlow vote???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


We don't need anyone to vote-hell ill build you one for free man. Ill build on a true 70s style for you let me know. Mad indian


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

orale pues brother let bet lunch???? at the victorville show?????


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 3 2009, 06:03 PM~15259585
> *orale pues brother let bet lunch???? at the victorville show?????
> *


How about this loco ill build you the 70 and you build me a 70s style custom and we will play for lunch at victorville. Is been awhile since I had a build off and I think it will be fun. What do you say to that bro?


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mad indian_@Oct 3 2009, 06:21 PM~15259680
> *How about this loco ill build you the 70 and you build me a 70s style custom and we will play for lunch at victorville. Is been awhile since I had a build off and I think it will be fun. What do you say to that bro?
> *


orale its on primo!!!! do you want to have the 70s built by victorville as well???


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 3 2009, 06:27 PM~15259703
> *orale its on primo!!!! do you want to have the 70s built by victorville as well???
> *


Only if can do the same-man the pressure is realy on now wow that's crazy isn't it?


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mad indian_@Oct 3 2009, 06:34 PM~15259727
> *Only if can do the same-man the pressure is realy on now wow that's crazy isn't it?
> *


bro its on for me im in this build off the big dogg build off the one with chris darkside and sdrodder and now this 70 im up for it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0 :0 a.d.m this is going to be a good build off :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

sorry for no updates from me,did yard work allday today...i have to find some wheels for my bug before i proceed...and i need to go to pegasus to get a couple items....sucks not having a car to get around in......


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Here is my bug a little on the rough side but it will get there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Jesus, already at page 4?!?! Dammit. I didnt get shit done, ended up having to go back to work for a night shift. 
Frank, you better find the parts for that and do this shit
Mini, that fuckin Bug is lookin gangsta as fuck.
Everybody elses is lookin nice. 
Chris, I thought you were doin that red one??


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 3 2009, 08:23 PM~15260428
> *Jesus, already at page 4?!?! Dammit. I didnt get shit done, ended up having to go back to work for a night shift.
> Frank, you better find the parts for that and do this shit
> Mini, that fuckin Bug is lookin gangsta as fuck.
> ...


 :no: :no: got other plans for it


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 3 2009, 06:54 PM~15259287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats sick!! I can't wait to see this done.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Well I think these may be the wheels I am gonna use on this.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 2 2009, 07:04 PM~15252723
> *I  DID  THIS  1  A  FEW  YRS  BACK !  ITS  BEEN  AT  KUSTOMBUILDERS  HOUSE  SINCE  06  !
> 
> 
> ...


i like this. the wood should be front to back though. shits tight tho.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

a little update!!!!!!! 










wonderbread those wheels look nice on the car bro....... Chris where you at??????? Sorry for the crappy pics ill have my mem. card reader here by tomorrow :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 3 2009, 09:56 PM~15261054
> *a little update!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I think I can guess where you are goin with this. Looks good brotha!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 3 2009, 09:57 PM~15261070
> *I think I can guess where you are goin with this. Looks good brotha!!
> *


    I still have a surprise for you guys :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 3 2009, 09:59 PM~15261084
> *      I still have a surprise for you guys  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What??? More beer?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 3 2009, 10:01 PM~15261090
> *What??? More beer?!?! :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 3 2009, 10:06 PM~15261131
> *:no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: :tears: WHY NOT? BRB. GONNA GET A BEER


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: just ripe, *tribel dogg*, darkside customs

Whats up apa!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: just ripe, *tribel dogg*, darkside customs

:wave: :wave:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 3 2009, 10:11 PM~15261180
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: just ripe, tribel dogg, darkside customs
> 
> ...



*FTP!!!!!!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 3 2009, 10:20 PM~15261284
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you working on your ride wonderbread???


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yup.


----------



## mr68gts (Jan 16, 2009)

Here's a bug for ya'll! One just to see if all of yours can keep up! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats bad ass.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr68gts_@Oct 4 2009, 07:09 AM~15262777
> *Here's a bug for ya'll! One just to see if all of yours can keep up! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE! Does this means you want in the build off? Or your scared? :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr68gts_@Oct 4 2009, 07:09 AM~15262777
> *Here's a bug for ya'll! One just to see if all of yours can keep up! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr68gts (Jan 16, 2009)

hno: 
I started this last night for the BUGG OFF! I might not be able to make it to Victorville, but the model will be there I'm sure!
Paul



> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 4 2009, 09:08 AM~15263201
> *NICE! Does this means you want in the build off? Or your scared?  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr68gts_@Oct 4 2009, 10:16 AM~15263591
> *hno:
> I started this last night for the BUGG OFF! I might not be able to make it to Victorville, but the model will be there I'm sure!
> Paul
> *


 :biggrin: cool, i can't wait to see it done


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Got a little work done on my bug. I masked the window post to mark the cutting points. Then tried to get them to fit back on for the chop.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

looking good mr.68gts......i built a funny car drag bug a while ago,but i put the engine in the back,full blown chevy v.8 with a full body enclosure,but the body flips foward on mine! keep upthe good work fellas!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 4 2009, 11:32 AM~15264080
> *Got a little work done on my bug. I masked the window post to mark the cutting points. Then tried to get them to fit back on for the chop.
> 
> 
> ...


Thats looking really nice primo what color you going to paint that????


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

another little update of my bocho!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 4 2009, 11:57 AM~15264209
> *Thats looking really nice primo what color you going to paint that????
> *


Not sure yet. I still have clean up the window post. Damn things keep on breaking :angry:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 4 2009, 12:11 PM~15264280
> *another little update of my bocho!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


looks good primo! doesn't look like they'll be much bocho left when your done :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 4 2009, 12:14 PM~15264304
> *looks good primo! doesn't look like they'll be much bocho left when your done  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 3 2009, 09:59 PM~15261084
> *      I still have a surprise for you guys  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yeh the surprise is under cover buying my lunch hehe


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mad indian_@Oct 4 2009, 12:33 PM~15264407
> *Yeh the surprise is under cover buying my lunch hehe
> *


 :biggrin: 
where the pix at bro!?


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 3 2009, 06:27 PM~15259703
> *orale its on primo!!!! do you want to have the 70s built by victorville as well???
> *


Bro if you have the 70s ready for the show cool if not we will still trade after but I ll have mine ready it will give something going for the show so hadle your bis and get back to me bro


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mad indian_@Oct 4 2009, 12:41 PM~15264441
> *Bro if you have the 70s ready for the show cool if not we will still trade after but I ll have mine ready it will give something going for the show so hadle your bis and get back to me bro
> *


Firme brother !!!!!!!! where is your bug??????????


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD BRUTHAS....I MIGHT PUT MY BIG BUG AWAY AND ENTER ANOTHER....IM NOT FEELING THIS BIG BUILD RIGHT NOW,IM STUCK,IT MAKES ME WANT TO NOT BUILD BUT IM GOING TO POST UP ANOTHER BUG PROJECT I HAD GOING ON THAT I NEED TO FINISH!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 4 2009, 12:54 PM~15264514
> *LOOKING GOOD BRUTHAS....I MIGHT PUT MY BIG BUG AWAY AND ENTER ANOTHER....IM NOT FEELING THIS BIG BUILD RIGHT NOW,IM STUCK,IT MAKES ME WANT TO NOT BUILD BUT IM GOING TO POST UP ANOTHER BUG PROJECT I HAD GOING ON THAT I NEED TO FINISH!
> *


do it up marky mark this build was for you bro!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 4 2009, 01:04 PM~15264552
> *do it up marky mark this build was for you bro!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

* MAYBE THIS TOO...........*


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 

now get to work


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 4 2009, 12:46 PM~15264743
> *:0
> 
> now get to work
> *


ITS ON LIKE DONKEY KONG BRO....IM GOING TO LAY SOME PAINT DOWN ON THE ROADSTER RIGHT NOW! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 4 2009, 01:54 PM~15264783
> *ITS ON LIKE DONKEY KONG BRO....IM GOING TO LAY SOME PAINT DOWN ON THE ROADSTER RIGHT NOW! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

There you go looks good mark!!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*MORE PICS LATER!*


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

looks nice marky mark keep it up


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

thats a nice green!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 4 2009, 02:49 PM~15265053
> *thats a nice green!
> *


I GOT PAINT ON MY RIMS :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

looking good chris!.....thanx undercova brutha! its a hok organic candy green


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 4 2009, 01:58 PM~15265100
> *I GOT PAINT ON MY RIMS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0  looks good chris


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 4 2009, 01:58 PM~15265100
> *I GOT PAINT ON MY RIMS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0  looks good chris


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WOW!! 2 TIMES BIGDOGG?? :biggrin: THANKS BRO


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 4 2009, 02:16 PM~15265194
> *WOW!! 2 TIMES BIGDOGG??  :biggrin:  THANKS BRO
> *


 :0 :biggrin:  lol.........


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 4 2009, 03:27 PM~15265253
> *:0  :biggrin:   lol.........
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*here is the seats iam going to use in my roadster!*


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 4 2009, 04:44 PM~15264732
> * MAYBE THIS TOO...........
> 
> 
> ...


like that limo, nice green on the other one too :thumbsup:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

bug is lookin sick mark same for u chris


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 4 2009, 06:25 PM~15266401
> *bug is lookin sick mark same for u chris
> *


THANKS BRO!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WELL, I NOT HAPPY AT ALL WITH THE STANCE :angry: 
I'M GONNA HAVE FAB SOMETHING UP FOR IT


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

IM SAD....WHEN MY PAINT DRIED IT BUBBLED AROUND THE FENDERS...SO IT WENT INTO THE STRIP TANK!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 4 2009, 07:01 PM~15266725
> *IM SAD....WHEN MY PAINT DRIED IT BUBBLED AROUND THE FENDERS...SO IT WENT INTO THE STRIP TANK!
> *


THAT SUCKS BRO


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

IM WORKING ON THE BODY OF THE LIMO RIGHT NOW


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Here is Mad Indians ride :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


















more to come 

hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKS SWEET


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 4 2009, 07:21 PM~15266945
> *Here is Mad Indians ride  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help on posting the pics hope this turns out to be a fun build now time to build more to come stay tuned


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mad indian_@Oct 4 2009, 08:04 PM~15267409
> *Thanks for the help on posting the pics hope this turns out to be a fun build now time to build more to come stay tuned
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn, all those bugs are looking good. Ill have some updates tomorrow. Tired, Pissed, and Drinking right now.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 4 2009, 06:21 PM~15266945
> *Here is Mad Indians ride  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


good start indio


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 4 2009, 09:36 PM~15268417
> *good start indio
> *


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE ALMOST LIKE MINE


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*I GOT THE BODY CLEANED UP AND ALL THE EXCESS AROUND THE WINDOWS ON THE LIMO,GOT SOME PUTTY LAYED DOWN ON A COUPLE SPOTS.......WILL SAND IT IN THEMORNING,LAY SOME PRIMER AND PAINT DOWN...THEN START ON THE PAN,SUSPENSION, AND THE INTERIOR...COMMENTS WELCOMED!*


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

looking good marky mark!!!!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 5 2009, 03:05 PM~15275028
> *looking good marky mark!!!!!!!
> *


THANKS BRO!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats gonna be sick bro!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 5 2009, 04:03 PM~15275008
> *I GOT THE BODY CLEANED UP AND ALL THE EXCESS AROUND THE WINDOWS ON THE LIMO,GOT SOME PUTTY LAYED DOWN ON A COUPLE SPOTS.......WILL SAND IT IN THEMORNING,LAY SOME PRIMER AND PAINT DOWN...THEN START ON THE PAN,SUSPENSION, AND THE INTERIOR...COMMENTS WELCOMED!
> 
> 
> ...


Is that gonna be a tijuas taxi??? :biggrin: 

Looking good bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, Im pretty pissed off now. I was layin some paint on mine and I think there was a bad reaction to the paint. Started getting bubbles and crazing, so in the pond it went. Ill try to get goin on mine again next week. Dammit this sucks ass.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 5 2009, 04:36 PM~15275289
> *Well, Im pretty pissed off now. I was layin some paint on mine and I think there was a bad reaction to the paint. Started getting bubbles and crazing, so in the pond it went. Ill try to get goin on mine again next week. Dammit this sucks ass.
> *


wipe it off & weather it


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nah, Im gonna start over with it. I know Ill do a better job on it. No half assing it on my end ya know. LOL


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

alright here's an update on my half found the int tub and 1 dr panel still need to find dash and other door panel may have to scratchbuild dr panel but dash no cant do so as soon i find them im in


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

How about I do another bug. Its just gonna be a curbside, but I still wanna do this.
Pics in a bit.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Second Round KO.
Back in Biz. 
This is the kit Im goin with








Gonna use the same rims as well. And they fit up in the wheel wells too.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Glad to see that bug kit finally get built darkside! :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I was gonna try and use the parts from the Revell kit to turn this into a non curbside, but parts are a little smaller. So what Im gonna do is detail the shit out of what I can and paint it nice and shiny.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 5 2009, 06:53 PM~15277181
> *Second Round KO.
> Back in Biz.
> This is the kit Im goin with
> ...


   :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

All these bugs are looking good my brothers. Keep up the nice work.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Got a little work on the bug today finished the roof just needs one more layer of primer.


----------



## mr68gts (Jan 16, 2009)

I didn't get crap done to mine today. :angry: Work pissed me off so I got home and chilaxed. Gonna get on it tomorrow though.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Dammit Richard, that is sick!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 5 2009, 09:37 PM~15278590
> *Dammit Richard, that is sick!!!
> *


Thank you bro!!!!!!! im glad you got another body to put together


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Well here is what I started doing. I gotta lot of catching up to do.
Instead of shaving the wipers, I made bullet style caps. These will be painted aluminum or silver once the body is painted.
























Shaved the passenger side view hole








Doing a little bit of cutting as well


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Looking good James!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

A little more progress.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

ALL THESE RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD EVERYONE. KEEP IT UP.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I know Richard and I aren't the only 2 working on ours are we?!?! :biggrin: 
Here's a little more progress. Shaved the front and rear bumper holes, and started filling the lines in the front and rear.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 2 2009, 07:52 PM~15252647
> *HERE'S  MY  OFFER  TO  THE  THROW  DOWN !
> 
> 
> ...



WENT TO THE BENCH TODAY TO CLEAN UP AND GOT A LITTLE SIDE TRACK WITH A BUZZIN ASS IDEA ! LOOK IN THE BACK GROUND OF THE PIC ABOVE ! AS I WAS CLEANING THE DONOR BODY FOR MY DOORS WAS HEADING BACK INTO A BOX WHEN IDEAS STARTED RUNNIN WILD ! 






















*
I'M CALLING THIS BASKET CASE !*










































AS YOU CAN ITS IN ROUGH FOURM BUT THE NAME CAME TO CAUSE OF SOME PICS ! I WAS LOOKIN AT MAKING A WICKER TRAY FOR MY STOCK BUG THAT SET'S BELOW THE DASH ! WHEN THE IDEAS OF THE SPARE BODY POPPED UP ! SO I THOUGHT JUST MAKE SOME DOORS THE SAME WAY ! NOW MY IDEAS ARE TO MAKE WICKER SEATS , WICKER ROOF , A WICKER ROOF RACK ! SHIT I JUST STARTED DREAMING OF SHIT ! BUT HERES WHAT I ACTUALLY GOT DONE ! AFTER ALL THE TEST FITTING AND CUTS AND GET THE IDEAS TO FOLLOW HERE'S THE FIRST DOOR ! 


















THINKING OF A BOMBER / PRIMER ROD WITH A TON OF CUSTOM ITEMS MADE TO LOOK LIKE THE WICKER RACKS THAT I SAW USED AS A CATCH TRAY ! SO I BEST GET BACK TO IT ! POST MORE UPDATS LATER !


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

looking good MINI and Wonderbread Keep it up!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn Mini, thats bad ass!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

r u still going to get this one done for the build off as well???????????










and what did you use for the door David???????


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Ill post progress pictures later of my limo, and no james you 2 are not the only ones working on your bugs!!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 6 2009, 03:42 PM~15284830
> *Ill post progress pictures later of my limo, and no james you 2 are not the only ones working on your bugs!!!!!!!
> *


LOL. You know I gotta give everyone some shit now and then. Cant wait to see how that Limo is turning out.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 6 2009, 05:39 PM~15284785
> *r u still going to get this one done for the build off as well???????????
> 
> 
> ...



a grease splitter grille for BASKET CASE ! 
and this is what got my ideas rollin ! 










i'm going to add this to my other bug and thought with if i did this spare body like this ! 

i did a little more work  but camera is dead ! i'll post pics in a little bit !


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 4 2009, 09:36 PM~15268417
> *good start indio
> *


Thanks man


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

GOT SOME WORK DONE TONIGHT.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

bug is lookin good chris keep up the great work


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 7 2009, 09:57 AM~15292516
> *bug is lookin good chris keep up the great work
> *


thanks brotha!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

ok here's an update on 1 of the bugs !

I been excited about this BASKET CASE bug so i focused on it I got all the custom stuff done so now its time for body work ! Here's some pics !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 7 2009, 12:52 PM~15293481
> *ok here's  an update  on  1  of the  bugs !
> 
> I been  excited  about  this  BASKET CASE bug  so  i  focused  on  it  I got  all the custom  stuff  done    so  now  its  time  for  body  work ! Here's  some pics  !
> ...


Damn Mini,Thats goin' to be one sik bug when its done.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

damn mini thats one crazy lookn bug bro. keep it up dave cant wait to see it done  :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

bugs are looking good fellas,im working onsanding the putty on my limo right now! will post up pics for sure later!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

this bug is looking rite !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

that bug is crazy lookin mini keep up there great wrk


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*COMMENTS WELCOMED!*


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn fellas, yall be puttin in some work on those.
Chris, yours is lookin good bro
David, all I can say is DAAAAMMMNNN!!!!
Marky, that limo is comin out bad ass brotha!


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 6 2009, 11:26 PM~15289814
> *GOT SOME WORK DONE TONIGHT.
> 
> 
> ...



bug looks sick.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 7 2009, 04:20 PM~15296244
> *Damn fellas, yall be puttin in some work on those.
> Chris, yours is lookin good bro
> David, all I can say is DAAAAMMMNNN!!!!
> ...


THANX BRO!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Bugs are looking sweet fellas Keep up the great work!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 7 2009, 05:29 PM~15296332
> *Thanks fellas!
> *


Get ready to drink fukker. Ill hit you up in a bit :biggrin: 
Daddy better show up also.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 7 2009, 05:32 PM~15296361
> *Get ready to drink fukker. Ill hit you up in a bit :biggrin:
> Daddy better show up also.
> *


I was born ready!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

SWEEEEEEETTTT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 7 2009, 05:32 PM~15296359
> *Bugs are looking sweet fellas Keep up the great work!!!!!
> *


X2 good job guys


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LIKE THE WAY THE BUGS ARE PLAYING OUT ! I KINDA FAVOR CHRIS CHOP WINDOW CONV! NEEDS TO BE SLAMMED ON THEM WHEELS WITH THE VIP CAMBER TREATMENT !


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 7 2009, 05:39 PM~15296395
> *LIKE  THE  WAY  THE  BUGS  ARE  PLAYING  OUT !  I  KINDA  FAVOR CHRIS  CHOP  WINDOW  CONV!  NEEDS  TO BE  SLAMMED  ON  THEM  WHEELS  WITH THE  VIP  CAMBER  TREATMENT !
> *


I agree. I'll be working on lowering the front more than the rear tho.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

does any one have a extra interior to the heribe kit.. just askin since i know a few ppl are using that kit..

thanks

JR


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 7 2009, 05:16 PM~15296205
> *COMMENTS WELCOMED!
> *


limo looking good like the look of it bro


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi all here's a quick update--got to work on the bug.got the engine and suspension and some body work. Been busy going up north the last few days but getting things done now. Also I might have to make changes on my bug.another builder posted a similar bug so I don't want to copy it tomarrow I will decide on changes.also I got to finish the70 impala for undercover so gots to get busy. Will also put pics soon. Well good luck all and get buildng. Late Mad Indian


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Builds are looking sweet guys. Eveyrone is doing an awsome job. Keep it up guys.


ITS BUG FEVER :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mad indian_@Oct 7 2009, 10:55 PM~15298445
> *Hi all here's a quick update--got to work on the bug.got the engine and suspension and some body work. Been busy going up north the last few days but getting things done now. Also I might have to make changes on my bug.another builder posted a similar bug so I don't want to copy it tomarrow I will decide on changes.also I got to finish the70 impala for undercover so gots to get busy. Will also put pics soon. Well good luck all and get buildng. Late Mad Indian
> *


HOW ! you Indian ! i say stick with what you got ideas for so be it that someone else's style is like yours ! DO your thing and make it stand out next to the other ! like i always you can 20 of t he same kit and give it out and when it returns no 2 will be exactly alike ! 

once you try to change your ideas cause of a move like this you'll probly just lose intrest in the build altogether ! *MAKE IT YOUR OWN EVEN IT IT MATCHS SOMEONE ELSE'S STYLE ALSO! *


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mad indian_@Oct 7 2009, 08:55 PM~15298445
> *Hi all here's a quick update--got to work on the bug.I got to finish the70 impala for undercover so gots to get busy</span>. Will also put pics soon. Well good luck all and get buildng. Late Mad Indian
> *




If you got some Pics of this stuff send it to me ill post it up!!!!!!!!!!!!
Build your bug the way you want to bro either way i know its going to stand out   
<span style=\'color:green\'>Hell ya i cant wait and see what you have planned i have been doing reserch to find a car to make for you biggs said he would let me check out this bad ass custom book of cars that he has.


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 7 2009, 09:29 PM~15298806
> *If you got some Pics of this stuff send it to me ill post it up!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Build your bug the way you want to bro either way i know its going to stand out
> Hell ya i cant wait and see what you have planned i have been doing reserch to find a car to make for you biggs said he would let me check out this bad ass custom book of cars that he has.
> *


Hey I'm on it bro. In going to make some changes anyway cause I got some ideas while I was up north. But it will be the same concept cool? Now the 70 will be a custom/lowrider early 70s style that was in a show in S.F. I saw in a old custom mag. Ill also send you a pic of an old school bug that I built for my lobo a while back-Its called the orange bug killer so stay tunned. Gots to get busy so gots to go late Mad Indian


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

im working on my roadster,just took it out of the strip tank,im letting the limo bug dry before i foil it


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*UPDATE ON MY ROADSTER,TOOK IT FROM THE STRIP TANK AND HAD TO DO A LITTLE MORE BODY WORK ON IT.........*


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Just got some pics from Mad Indian here is a bug he did back in the day.....


















:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HERES AN IDEA FOR THE ONES DOING THE LOWRIDER STYLE BUG*


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

does any one have a extra interior to the heribe kit.. just askin since i know a few ppl are using that kit..

thanks

JR


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Mark
Please PM me your number, I need to see if you have a specific part.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

[/quote]
 this one is fuckin sweet as fuck :0


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

x2 good taste.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

GOT ANNOTHER ONE STARTED FOR VICTOR VILLE :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Chris, what are you gonna do with the chrome bumpers from that 50 chevy pickup?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 11 2009, 09:49 PM~15328920
> *Chris, what are you gonna do with the chrome bumpers from that 50 chevy pickup?
> *


NOT MINE BRO


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 8 2009, 07:07 PM~15306957
> *Just got some pics from Mad Indian here  is a bug he did back in the day.....
> 
> 
> ...


Bug to the future!! :biggrin: I really like the mods!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

<span style=\'color:green\'>TTT</span>

where the bugs at :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 12 2009, 05:12 PM~15334960
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>TTT</span>
> 
> where the bugs at  :biggrin:
> *


I got a couple roaches left, that count?!? :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Seriously, I just pulled the other bug out of the pond and got it cleaned up when an idea popped in my head. Im gonna do some cutting and post some pics later.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

mine is the same,......been busy tryin to hustle up some money! will have progress pics tommorow!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey Pendecko's
Heres what Im doin with mine. Seen a few with the rolls grille, so why not a caddy grille. Just a start.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

A FEW PICS OF MY BUG WITH MY CAMERA AND NOT MY PHONE PLAN ON WORKING ON IT TONITE :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 12 2009, 07:45 PM~15336457
> *Hey Pendecko's
> Heres what Im doin with mine. Seen a few with the rolls grille, so why not a caddy grille. Just a start.
> 
> ...


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 12 2009, 07:52 PM~15336547
> *hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 12 2009, 12:44 AM~15328894
> *GOT ANNOTHER ONE STARTED FOR VICTOR VILLE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Oct 13 2009, 12:25 PM~15343151
> *nice
> *


THANKS HOMIE.

ABOUT TO DO SOME WORK  :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Shit been slacking. But finally got my bench all cleared up. Here's what I'll start with. Going with a Pro stock/street look.


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice! Can't wait to see some progress


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 12 2009, 05:12 PM~15334960
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>TTT</span>
> 
> where the bugs at  :biggrin:
> *


Well I got alittle behind thing were going on and had to put these models aside. Now everything is cool now I'm back on this game. Will post as soon as I get the painting started so stay tunned. Late Mad Indian


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

can i stll get in on this....?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Oct 14 2009, 09:41 PM~15361722
> *can i stll get in on this....?
> *


YEAH! GET DOWN HOMIE!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Oct 14 2009, 12:11 PM~15354684
> *Shit been slacking. But finally got my bench all cleared up. Here's what I'll start with. Going with a Pro stock/street look.
> Hosted on Fotki
> *


Cant wait to see progress on that


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin: :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

*TtT*


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 19 2009, 04:29 PM~15404423
> *TtT
> *


LOOKS LIKE EVERYONE GOT SCARED. ME TOO :biggrin: 
WELL GOT A LITTLE WORK DONE ON THE BUG. LOWERED IT & PUT A COVER ON IT. STILL WORKING ON THE COVER THO.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 24 2009, 09:38 PM~15457582
> *LOOKS LIKE EVERYONE GOT SCARED. ME TOO :biggrin:
> WELL GOT A LITTLE WORK DONE ON THE BUG. LOWERED IT & PUT A COVER ON IT. STILL WORKING ON THE COVER THO.
> 
> ...


looks sick as hell already man. great work.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Looking good primo!!!!! Im not scared just had to do some other stuff ill have some progress on mine tomorrow!!!!!!!!!! I just got my new modem so ill be on here like before


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Oct 7 2009, 06:32 PM~15296916
> *does any one have a extra interior to the heribe kit.. just askin since i know a few ppl are using that kit..
> 
> thanks
> ...



anyone please help.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 24 2009, 09:38 PM~15457582
> *LOOKS LIKE EVERYONE GOT SCARED. ME TOO :biggrin:
> WELL GOT A LITTLE WORK DONE ON THE BUG. LOWERED IT & PUT A COVER ON IT. STILL WORKING ON THE COVER THO.
> 
> ...



looks good chris.. keep up the good work


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THANKS BROTHAS!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey chris bug is comin along really good bro keep it up homie  i like that style ur building it bro its gonna look sick wen its done


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 24 2009, 10:31 PM~15457948
> *hey chris bug is comin along really good bro keep it up homie   i like that style ur building it bro its gonna look sick wen its done
> *


gracias! I hope I finish it :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Here is something I started a while back... maybe I'll finish it now... :cheesy: 

BTW... everyone is doing a great job...


----------



## mr68gts (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Oct 24 2009, 09:59 PM~15457721
> *does any one have a extra interior to the heribe kit.. just askin since i know a few ppl are using that kit..
> 
> thanks
> ...


 I dont have the interior but I have the whole kit. It has the interior in it btw. Where u want it sent????


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Oct 25 2009, 01:16 AM~15458933
> *Here is something I started a while back... maybe I'll finish it now...  :cheesy:
> 
> BTW... everyone is doing a great job...
> ...


DAMN, NOW THAT'S DIFFERENT! KEEP IT UP


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

im not scared.....i got a family to tend to first....i might foil the limo tonite


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

here is a little something from mad indians work shop


















we should be seeing some paint on here very soon stay tuned


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WELL STARTED UP AGAIN. I CHOPPED THE WINDSHIELD. THAT'S ALL BEFORE WORK :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good bro


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 2 2009, 01:29 PM~15538589
> *Looks good bro
> *


Thanks dawg. I hope to have it ready to paint tonight.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 2 2009, 04:10 PM~15538425
> *WELL STARTED UP AGAIN. I CHOPPED THE WINDSHIELD. THAT'S ALL BEFORE WORK :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...







thats sick! got anymore pics?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 2 2009, 05:12 PM~15540662
> *thats sick! got anymore pics?
> *


Thanks bro, no pics... Yet! Maybe in the morning.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 2 2009, 12:10 PM~15538425
> *WELL STARTED UP AGAIN. I CHOPPED THE WINDSHIELD. THAT'S ALL BEFORE WORK :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HEY CHRIS IF U FLAIR THE BACK FENDERS ALIL BIT ITLL LOOK BETTER BRO. IT STILL LOOKS BADASS LIKE THAT TOO


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THE VW's ARE LOOKING SICK GUYS


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 25 2009, 10:49 PM~15465865
> *here is a little something from mad indians work shop
> 
> 
> ...


ANY UPDATES ON THIS ONE


----------



## laron abram (Nov 1, 2009)

hello my name is Laron, I will pull out a hella tyte VDUB I built back in 95' trust me its still so sick, im in dogg! see you kats in Victorville! :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

a little inspiration :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by laron abram_@Nov 2 2009, 07:30 PM~15543140
> *hello my name is Laron, I will pull out a hella tyte VDUB I built back in 95' trust me its still so sick, im in dogg! see you kats in Victorville! :biggrin:
> *


  hell yeah bro


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi all I'm now out of bug build off. I had a failure with the paint and model was destoryed. Paint just ate it and it needed to be crushed so replacment will not be found in time so I will build other models for victorville. I ll get into a build off in the future so good luck to all who remain. Late Mad Indian


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mad indian_@Nov 2 2009, 10:39 PM~15544836
> *Hi all I'm now out of bug build off. I had a failure with the paint and model was destoryed. Paint just ate it and it needed to be crushed so replacment will not be found in time so I will build other models for victorville. I ll get into a build off in the future so good luck to all who remain. Late Mad Indian
> *


  That sucks bro!! Well I'm sure we'll come up with another good build off


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Alot of nice work in here.


----------



## Pro 48 Fleetline (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pro 48 Fleetline_@Nov 3 2009, 05:42 PM~15552583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's one awesome bug! Thanks for posting it


----------



## Pro 48 Fleetline (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks love the VW's on here very cool!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 7 2009, 01:52 PM~15293481
> *ok here's  an update  on  1  of the  bugs !
> 
> I been  excited  about  this  BASKET CASE bug  so  i  focused  on  it  I got  all the custom  stuff  done    so  now  its  time  for  body  work ! Here's  some pics  !
> ...


GOT SOME TIME, GOT SOME COLORS, GOT SOME UPDATES COMIN IN ON MINE AFTER MY CAMERA CHARGES !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

bad ass mini


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 3 2009, 07:41 PM~15554656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY DAVE BUG LOOKS CRAZY BRO  WAT COLOR IS THAT IM LOOKN 4 A COLOR SIMULAR TO THAT


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

i might have updates later


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sweet bugs.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Im taking my bug to work today so i hope to have some progress by tonite ??????? I HOPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 4 2009, 11:03 AM~15558832
> *HEY DAVE BUG LOOKS CRAZY BRO   WAT COLOR IS THAT IM LOOKN 4 A COLOR SIMULAR TO THAT
> *



Its a flat camo green ! It was darker then what i hoped for but it works ! 

I got it finished , Going to clean up my bench and take pics later today !


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Bug came out nice MINI!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Nov 4 2009, 03:58 PM~15561520
> *Bug came out nice MINI!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



pROBLEY WONT GET THE SECOND ONE DONE , BUT I HOPE MY BOUNS CHECK GETS HERE IN TIME TO SHIP THIS OFF TO THE SHOW BY THE 22ND !


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

bug looks killer mini


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 4 2009, 01:02 PM~15561552
> *pROBLEY  WONT  GET  THE  SECOND  ONE  DONE  ,  BUT  I  HOPE  MY  BOUNS  CHECK  GETS  HERE  IN TIME  TO  SHIP  THIS  OFF  TO  THE  SHOW  BY  THE  22ND !
> *


how much is it for shipping??????


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 4 2009, 01:55 PM~15561501
> *Its  a  flat  camo  green !  It was  darker  then  what  i  hoped  for  but  it  works !
> 
> I  got  it  finished  ,  Going  to  clean  up  my  bench  and  take  pics  later  today !
> ...


thats bad MINI! :worship:


----------



## sQuEAkz (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Nov 4 2009, 07:13 PM~15564639
> *thats bad MINI! :worship:
> *



x2....crazy lookin bug...i likes...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 4 2009, 12:55 PM~15561501
> *Its  a  flat  camo  green !  It was  darker  then  what  i  hoped  for  but  it  works !
> 
> I  got  it  finished  ,  Going  to  clean  up  my  bench  and  take  pics  later  today !
> ...


TKS MINI I GOT THAT COLOR


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

LITTLE BY LITTLE BUT ITS GETTING THERE :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 7 2009, 04:36 PM~15593588
> *LITTLE BY LITTLE BUT ITS GETTING THERE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


BUG LOOKS CRAZY CHRIS  


WAT HAPPEN TO ALL THE PEOPLE ENTERD THIS BUILD OFF I GUESS THEY GOT SCURRED WEN THEY SEEN CHRIS'S BUG HUH!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

bug looks good chris keep up the great work


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I AINT NEVA SCARED FRANKIE! LETS SEE YOUR BUG THAT YOU ENTERED...WHERES YOUR PROGRESSS????


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

heres a related topic inspirer...just come across this--i think it started life as a bug

http://www.killbillet.com/attachment.php?a...18&d=1249595002
http://www.killbillet.com/attachment.php?a...19&d=1249595002

drivable?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Ttt. Any progess on these badass bugs?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 13 2009, 06:57 PM~15659297
> *Ttt.  Any progess on these badass bugs?
> *


their will be by Monday :biggrin:


----------



## sancho619 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 13 2009, 07:05 PM~15659352
> *their will be by Monday  :biggrin:
> *


Not if u keep drinking :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sancho619_@Nov 13 2009, 08:24 PM~15659970
> *Not if u keep drinking  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


why do you think I put the smiley


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

any more progress pics from anyone


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 13 2009, 07:47 PM~15660183
> *any more progress pics from anyone
> *


yeah!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 13 2009, 08:13 PM~15660408
> *yeah!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


what about yours frank...you entered too...lets see some progress from your build...ill have mine done in time for victorville dont worry!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

All the bugs are coming out nice Brothers.  And David that bug is bad ass. :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 13 2009, 09:43 PM~15661139
> *what about yours frank...you entered too...lets see some progress from your build...ill have mine done in time for victorville dont worry!
> *


HEY MARK I DROPPED OUT A LONG TIME AGO COULDNT FIND ALL THE PARTS TO MY BUG AS I SAID EARLIER WEN IT BEGAN BRO. SO NO PROGRESS FROM ME :biggrin: BRO BUT ILL SEE UR BUG AT VVILLE  AND EVERYBODY ELSES TOO


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

GOT THE BUG IN PAINT. NO CLEAR YET.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

ALL MOST THERE!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I GOT A LITTLE FRIEND THAT FLU IN :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HAHAHA. 
Bug is lookin sick bro.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 15 2009, 07:05 PM~15673564
> *HAHAHA.
> Bug is lookin sick bro.
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS DAWG!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 15 2009, 03:17 PM~15672436
> *GOT THE BUG IN PAINT. NO CLEAR YET.
> 
> 
> ...


Dam bro bug is looking good


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 15 2009, 08:02 PM~15673539
> *I GOT A LITTLE FRIEND THAT FLU IN  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks nice homie!!!! glad you got the paint rollin on it man.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THANKS BROTHAS


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Lookin Good... :thumbsup:


----------



## mr68gts (Jan 16, 2009)

Chris,

I like that color, what is it? 
Paul


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr68gts_@Nov 16 2009, 06:31 AM~15677622
> *Chris,
> 
> I  like that color, what is it?
> ...


THANKS FELLAS  

THE COLORS ARE RED, TRANSPERANT RED, & RED / BLUE FLIP FLOP


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

BUG IS SICK CHRIS! ILL HAVE MY BUG DONE TONITE!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Great color !


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

that bud is cool chris


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 15 2009, 06:02 PM~15673539
> *I GOT A LITTLE FRIEND THAT FLU IN  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


BUGS ARE FUKIN TITE! :biggrin: THIS ONE LOOKS BAD ASS ALREADY! :0 keep up the good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*a update on my bug limo,got it foiled,ill deff be done with it by tommorow nite! feedback welcomed!*


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 17 2009, 09:11 PM~15695941
> *a update on my bug limo,got it foiled,ill deff be done with it by tommorow nite! feedback welcomed!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking limo.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Nov 17 2009, 06:20 PM~15696076
> *Nice looking limo.
> *


thanx bro! its going to be curbside!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good marky mark!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 17 2009, 06:31 PM~15696249
> *Looks good marky mark!!
> *


ty ill have it done for the vv show,going to work on it tonite and tommorow!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

looking good fellas...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 17 2009, 08:42 PM~15697235
> *looking good fellas...
> *


THANKS BRO  

WELL JUST NEED A LITTLE MORE LEFT. I'LL BE DONE BY THE SHOW FOR SURE :biggrin: I HOPE :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

bug looks good chris


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 19 2009, 11:40 PM~15723098
> *bug looks good chris
> *


THANKS BRO. I'M NOT EVEN GONNA CLEAR IT. I DON'T WANT TO FUCK IT UP FOR THE SHOW.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

still looks good without the clear u goin to take it back apart after the show and clear it


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 19 2009, 11:45 PM~15723143
> *still looks good without the clear u goin to take it back apart after the show and clear it
> *


MAYBE, NOT SURE. I KIND OF LIKE IT LIKE THAT :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Bug looks sick homie!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 19 2009, 11:51 PM~15723207
> *Bug looks sick homie!
> *


GRACIAS DAWG


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 20 2009, 12:32 AM~15723029
> *THANKS BRO
> 
> WELL JUST NEED A LITTLE MORE LEFT. I'LL BE DONE BY THE SHOW FOR SURE  :biggrin:  I HOPE  :uh:  :biggrin:
> ...


DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 20 2009, 12:32 AM~15723029
> *THANKS BRO
> 
> WELL JUST NEED A LITTLE MORE LEFT. I'LL BE DONE BY THE SHOW FOR SURE  :biggrin:  I HOPE  :uh:  :biggrin:
> ...


DDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 20 2009, 12:32 AM~15723029
> *THANKS BRO
> 
> WELL JUST NEED A LITTLE MORE LEFT. I'LL BE DONE BY THE SHOW FOR SURE  :biggrin:  I HOPE  :uh:  :biggrin:
> ...


 :0 :0 DDDDDAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 DDDDDDDDAAAAAAAMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!
















[/quote]


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THAKNS BRO!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

YOU ARE LEARNING LIL BRO!!!! NOW I NEED TO GET BACK TO WORK!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 20 2009, 12:10 AM~15723493
> *YOU ARE LEARNING LIL BRO!!!! NOW I NEED TO GET BACK TO WORK!! :biggrin:
> *


WHY SO MANY REPLIES???


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

cause he likes ur style


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 20 2009, 01:14 AM~15723524
> *WHY SO MANY REPLIES???
> *


why not!! i likededed it!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

OH OK :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

damb primo your ride looks bad ass shit i better finish mine up i have two more days right????


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 19 2009, 10:32 PM~15723029
> *THANKS BRO
> 
> WELL JUST NEED A LITTLE MORE LEFT. I'LL BE DONE BY THE SHOW FOR SURE  :biggrin:  I HOPE  :uh:  :biggrin:
> ...


Your bug looks good Chris but i think u should clear it. Don't half ass it. I think this is ur best build so far and would hate to see it not come out all the way right because ur rushing to finish for a show....unless u plan on taking it apart and clearing it after the show.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas I appreciate it  

& smalls, I am gonna take it apart after the show. It needs more detail to it.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WELL NOT HAPPY WITH IT BUT, IT'LL BE TAKEN APART AFTER THE SHOW.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 21 2009, 10:57 PM~15741205
> *WELL NOT HAPPY WITH IT BUT, IT'LL BE TAKEN APART AFTER THE SHOW.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Chris, after seein it in person, I say leave it like it is, and wet sand and clear, and you should be good to go bro. It looks sick and your being too hard on yourself.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THANKS COUSINS! :biggrin: I MIGHT WORK ON IT MORE. WE'LL SEE


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 21 2009, 08:02 PM~15741257
> *THANKS COUSINS! :biggrin:  I MIGHT WORK ON IT MORE. WE'LL SEE
> *


Get to work on that sumbitch, cousin
HAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 21 2009, 09:04 PM~15741270
> *Get to work on that sumbitch, cousin
> HAHAHAHAHA.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

I LIKE IT BRO!! HOW ARE YOU? GOT MY MINI PC WORKING WITH THE NET AND "LAYITLOW" ALREADY AND I'M WORKING ON FIXING MY DESK TO FIT SO I HAVE IT ON MY CHOP SHOP DESK! KEEP THE BUGG THE WAY IT IS!! IT'S REALLY KOOL!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 21 2009, 09:30 PM~15741450
> *I LIKE IT BRO!! HOW ARE YOU? GOT MY MINI PC WORKING WITH THE NET AND "LAYITLOW" ALREADY AND I'M WORKING ON FIXING MY DESK TO FIT SO I HAVE IT ON MY CHOP SHOP DESK! KEEP THE BUGG THE WAY IT IS!! IT'S REALLY KOOL!!
> *


COOL, & THANKS BRO


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

dam, all these bugs are looking good. nice job fellas. maybe one day i will build one for a change. all you guys had some crazy ass ideas for these bugs and they look nice


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

And I didnt finish. Damn, I am lazy. LOL


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 21 2009, 10:48 PM~15741908
> *And I didnt finish. Damn, I am lazy. LOL
> *


lol, u think your lazy. i havent built in like 3 weeks due to lazyness and lack of motivation. lol, but that should change soon


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

did u get over being sick??


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 21 2009, 10:52 PM~15741941
> *did u get over being sick??
> *


yeah i did, but my caughing decided to stick around a little longer than expected


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 21 2009, 08:57 PM~15741205
> *WELL NOT HAPPY WITH IT BUT, IT'LL BE TAKEN APART AFTER THE SHOW.
> 
> 
> ...


Car looks sick dawg. If your gonna take it apart n redo some shit then I know it is gonna be even sicker after that homie. Good build man


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 20 2009, 10:54 AM~15726603
> *Your bug looks good Chris but i think u should clear it. Don't half ass it. I think this is ur best build so far and would hate to see it not come out all the way right because ur rushing to finish for a show....unless u plan on taking it apart and clearing it after the show.
> *



x2, finish up the detail after show so it's the way you like it....

trying to hurry a build for a show will always get you pissed off at it......

been there....... :uh: 

see you guys in a few......you should be on your way already.....you guys gonna meet up for breakfast with Biggs?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 22 2009, 07:09 AM~15743433
> *x2, finish up the detail after show so it's the way you like it....
> 
> trying to hurry a build for a show will always get you pissed off at it......
> ...


Yup! I know.

Were in San clemete now. See you guys in a bit


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

somebody should get a porshe motor to throw in one of them bitches :biggrin:


----------

